# dwal



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

hey i finally got my application form in today for my dwal was justwondering if anyone could tell me how long it normally takes from handing in an application to inspection to getting the licence


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

davesreptiles said:


> hey i finally got my application form in today for my dwal was justwondering if anyone could tell me how long it normally takes from handing in an application to inspection to getting the licence


I do not think there is any standard but it could typically be two to three weeks for your LA to arrange the inspection, a couple of weeks for them to get the report back from the inspector and however long they take to complete the paperwork.

Through into the mix a 30 day consultation period and pick a a good few weeks


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

thanx for the reply think it might even take longer than that thinking about if thats how long on average it takes because my LA havnt got a clue what they are doing it took me three weeks of speaking to 15 different people just to get the application form and when i went to hand it in today i had to speak to 5 different people cbecause no one knew what to do with the application because no one had ever hear of one before never mind seen one


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

About 6 months here  :bash:


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

OMG 6 months had you LA issued one before or was yours their first


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I phoned up they sent me the application form straight away. I'd already sorted my insurance, set up and sorted most of the requirements out so I just filled it in and sent it back. She phoned me the following week and booked the inspection. I passed and they sent me my licence the following week. :no1::2thumb::no1:

But then again I still DON'T have a Caiman!!!! Hopfully I've sorted it now and a reliable contact has sorted me out


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

thats well fast i hope my LA work just as fast


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

From start to finish, mine took about 3 months. 

I had to keep contacting the council see how far along they'd got with it though, as they didn't see it as important so it wasn't rushed through. If I hadn't it'd have probably taken much longer : victory:


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

so keep on at them then how often is should i be calling them


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

davesreptiles said:


> so keep on at them then how often is should i be calling them


Once a week should be enough, that way it keeps you up to date on the process & if anything they might speed it up if you keep asking : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

When I emailed and enquired I recieved one almost the next day and so on. However, they didn't suggest any had been given in my local area so getting the inspection and so on could be problematic?


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

ill keep on at them then i think its going to take ages because my LA have no clue what they are doing


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

did you just ring your local council office up and ask for application any one had an application done in sandwell westmidlands any idea on price ?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

andy140365 said:


> did you just ring your local council office up and ask for application any one had an application done in sandwell westmidlands any idea on price ?


Look on the council website under licences and it'd be under there.


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

andy140365 said:


> did you just ring your local council office up and ask for application any one had an application done in sandwell westmidlands any idea on price ?


if they havnt got one online ring them my LA didnt even have a template for one as no one had asked so they havnt even bothered to make one they should be able to tell you over the phone the cost of the licence my LA did


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

can you get the animal in situe before the licence is granted only say ask this as we have a pet shop, just selling suppies at the mo but for us to sell livestock we have to basically set the shop upas we would like it then get it inspected they want just over £300 just to get the ball rolling non refundable if the neighbours decide against having a pet shop next door everything is about bloody money so much for a free country


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

just found this for sandwell westmidlands so not too expensive
*Animal licences*

*Exotic pets*

*Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976*

If you are thinking of obtaining an exotic pet you should contact Environmental Health & Trading Standards to discuss whether the animal is deemed dangerous under the above act and you will require a licence. Advice can be given on the suitability, siting , design and construction of the facilities required and application forms for the licence supplied. On completion and return of the application form and licence fee the facilities will be inspected and the suitability of the application judged, if they comply to the necessary standard the licence may be issued.
Current Licence fee £50 + vets or specialists fees, (annual fee). Applicants are expected to show an in depth knowledge of their subject.


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

thats dead good price mine is 3 x more than that plus vet fee


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

been on at the LA and they are coming to inspect with the vet on the 24 november cant wait


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

61 hours till inspection any advise before the big day


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

stay calm lol.


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck 
hope all goes to plan mate


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

thanx


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

passed my inspection just got to wait for the vet to write up a report and theni cand get my caiman in january


----------

